# Gigabyte Mainboard: wie viele Lüfter am PWM Anschluss gleichzeitig



## -RedMoon- (29. Mai 2017)

*Gigabyte Mainboard: wie viele Lüfter am PWM Anschluss gleichzeitig*

Da es nicht möglich ist Gigabyte per Email zu erreichen, stelle ich meine Frage mal hier.

Ich habe dieses Board: GA-Z170X-UD3 (rev. 1.0) | Mainboards - GIGABYTE

Derzeit betreibe ich am CPU-Lüfter-Anschluss zwei Lüfter gleichzeitig (Alpenföhn Wingboost 2 120mm). Weiss jemand, ob der Anschluss auch einen weiteren Lüfter antreiben kann, ohne dass mir da was wegbrutzelt?


----------



## Incredible Alk (29. Mai 2017)

*AW: Gigabyte Mainboard: wie viele LÃ¼fter am PWM Anschluss gleichzeitig*

In der Regel kann man Lüfteranschlüsse an modernen Mainboards bis 2A Dauerstrom sicher belasten.
Sieh nach welche Stromstärke deine bereits installierten Lüfter haben (steht drauf, meist in mA), dann weißt du auch wie viele/welche du noch zusätzlich verwenden kannst. Bei "normalen" Lüftern ists aber üblicherweise absolut kein Thema da 3-4 Stück ranzuklemmen.


----------



## -RedMoon- (29. Mai 2017)

*AW: Gigabyte Mainboard: wie viele LÃ¼fter am PWM Anschluss gleichzeitig*

2A? Ist aber viel. Sicher?
In der Regel zieht so ein 120mm Lüfter rund 100-150mA. Dann könnte ich ja bedenkenlos 13-20 Lüfter an einem Anschluss betreiben


----------



## Incredible Alk (29. Mai 2017)

*AW: Gigabyte Mainboard: wie viele LÃ¼fter am PWM Anschluss gleichzeitig*

Ja, kannst du wenn du so "schwache" Lüfter verwendest. 

Bedenke, dass es auch Lüfter gibt die 10W und mehr an leistung haben (Beispiel: Silverstone AP182 180x180x32mm 500-2000 U/min 17-34 dB(A) weiß - Gehäuselüfter ab 170mm), da zielt einer alleine schon ~1 A. Da darf auch noch nichts stinken. 

Es gibt durchaus Leute, die ihre 9 Lüfter am MoRa an einem Mainboardanschluss betreiben - wenns so schwache Lüfter sind ist das kein Problem, nur der Anlaufstrom ist dann etwas wüst was aber gute Boards auch nicht stört weil diese Strombegrenzer haben und die Lüfter dann einfach langsamer anlaufen.


----------



## -RedMoon- (29. Mai 2017)

*AW: Gigabyte Mainboard: wie viele LÃ¼fter am PWM Anschluss gleichzeitig*

Blöderweise steht auf meinem Wingboost nicht, wie viel Strom der zieht. Und das Datenblatt sagt auch nichts dazu. Perfekt!


----------



## Gast20180430 (30. Mai 2017)

*AW: Gigabyte Mainboard: wie viele LÃ¼fter am PWM Anschluss gleichzeitig*

Bei Gigabyte sind es max 1A(Ampere) pro Lüfteranschluss
Mehrere Lüfter am PWM-Anschluss sind dann nur via Voltage regelbar. Eine Reglung via PWM ist nicht möglich.


----------



## Schnuetz1 (30. Mai 2017)

*AW: Gigabyte Mainboard: wie viele LÃ¼fter am PWM Anschluss gleichzeitig*

Das erinnert mich an das PCGH in Gefahr-Video:
1.000€-CPU-Kuhler mit 48 Mini-Luftern | PCGH in Gefahr - YouTube

Scheribe doch mal den Support an und frag, wie viel Strom der Lüfter zieht.


----------



## -RedMoon- (30. Mai 2017)

*AW: Gigabyte Mainboard: wie viele LÃ¼fter am PWM Anschluss gleichzeitig*

der EKL Support hat auch keine Daten! Aber sie haben gesagt, dass 3 Lüfter an einem Anschluss kein Problem wären.


----------



## Incredible Alk (30. Mai 2017)

*AW: Gigabyte Mainboard: wie viele LÃ¼fter am PWM Anschluss gleichzeitig*



-RedMoon- schrieb:


> der EKL Support hat auch keine Daten!


Die bauen Lüfter und kennen die grundlegenden elektronischen Kenndaten wie den Stromfluss nicht? 
Wow.


----------



## -RedMoon- (30. Mai 2017)

*AW: Gigabyte Mainboard: wie viele Lüfter am PWM Anschluss gleichzeitig*

In der Tat ist das so!


----------



## PCGH_Torsten (2. Juni 2017)

*AW: Gigabyte Mainboard: wie viele Lüfter am PWM Anschluss gleichzeitig*

Der PCGH 04/15 zu Folge lautet die Herstellerangabe 0,11 A. Aber ich habe keine Ahnung mehr, wo ich seinerzeit diesen Wert gefunden habe


----------



## -RedMoon- (2. Juni 2017)

*AW: Gigabyte Mainboard: wie viele Lüfter am PWM Anschluss gleichzeitig*

Mit so einem Wert in etwa hatte ich auch gerechnet. Andere Hersteller liegen da ähnlich.

Danke Herr PCGH_Redakteur_Torsten


----------

